# SCH CLUBS IN WESTERN PA



## turkeyhunter94 (Jul 16, 2009)

I LIVE IN WESTERN PA ABOUT A HOUR AND A HALF EAST OF PITTSBURGH. CAN ANYONE TELL ME IF THERE ARE ANY CLUBS IN THAT AREA. I HAVE FOUND ONES SOUTH OF PITTSBURGH AND NEAR HARRISBURGH. BUT THE DRIVES TO THOSE ARE KINDA FAR. ANY INFO WOULD HELP


THANKS ALL


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

There is one in Greenville! PennOhio Schutzhund club. They are listed under the midwest unlike the other PA clubs.







USA affiliated


----------



## turkeyhunter94 (Jul 16, 2009)

THANKS BUT THAT ONE IS 2 AND HALF HRS AWAY AND 127 MILES ONE WAY. LOL KNOW OF ANYTHING CLOSER?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I drive 100 miles plus to get there. There are several clubs in Ohio and the one south of Pittsburgh. SCH clubs are few and far between in the US


----------



## turkeyhunter94 (Jul 16, 2009)

YA I KNOW WHAT U MEAN WAS JUST HOPING TO HAVE ONE CLOSER. I HAVE A 9 MO I THINK HE WOULD DO GOOD AT THE TRACKING AND OBD PART JUST NOT SURE HOW HE WOULD DO ON THE BITE ASPECT OF IT.


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

I hate to bump old threads but is anyone on here a part of OG West Penn by any chance?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Several of the members of O.G. West Penn come train with my club in MI on occasion. They are nice people.


----------

